# Late teens/college students in Seattle area?



## ScarletMacaw99 (May 5, 2010)

Do any exist? I know there's a meetup group for people in Seattle but everyone there is so old.


----------



## wigglesbutts (Nov 13, 2010)

I dunno if any exist or not but I'm from the seattle area as well and a college student. I would love to attend a SA support group...but if they are all old...around how old are they??


----------



## ScarletMacaw99 (May 5, 2010)

Most of the people doing meetups are in their 30s and 40s. definitely way too old for me. =/ ah nice, what college do you go to?


----------



## wigglesbutts (Nov 13, 2010)

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. I go to Seattle U. How about you?


----------



## Thiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey im in my 20's and go to UW. Hahaha I always didn't want to go to the local SA groups I knew of too because i was afraid that id stick out in an older crowd.


----------



## annagirl (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey, I'm in my 20's and live up in Skagit and would totally be willing to make the drive to seattle. is anyone still interested? or does anyone know of sa groups with younger members?


----------



## Puppuccino (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi guys,
I'm a sophomore at UW. I joined this anxiety meet-up group that I found on the website Seattle Meet-up groups. I went to a meeting a few weeks ago. There was 4-5 people and yeah the members were older (like 40+) but there was one woman who was in her late 20s. I learned that other students sometimes attended but there weren't any when I was there. I did feel out of place because of my age but at the same time there were some positive things about the experience. It was nice to talk about anxiety openly with others. Also it was interesting to hear that these older people with anxiety went through some of the things that I'm going through now when they were my age. They've also had more experience living and trying to manage anxiety so it kind of gave me insight into my life.


----------



## annagirl (Sep 1, 2011)

Well hey! I actually have heard of that group and that it's typically composed of older members. I wish there was something for students... We should start something


----------



## uno12345 (Jul 31, 2010)

I would attend! I almost attended that meetup group, but didn't feel like mingling with 40 year olds.


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

lol I just made a thread about Seattle people :mum. I'm down for a meetup, but prefer people my age instead of the older people group.


----------



## annagirl (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm still interested.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

Most likely gonna be moving up to the Seattle area in the next month or two. It would be great to meet all ya'll.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd love to meetup


----------

